# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  iTableview, Thunder Tiger, Taichung City, Taiwan

## Airicist

Developer - Thunder Tiger

----------


## Airicist

TTRobotix - iTableView to be Unveiled in 2016 CES

Published on Dec 28, 2015




> One of the latest innovations by TTRobotix, the iTableview will be unveiled to the public at the 2016 CES in Las Vegas. The iTableView can be conveniently controlled by smart phones and a perfect complement to any photographers looking to add to their arsenal. Come check out the iTableView at the 2016 CES!

----------


## Airicist

TTRobotix iTableview

Published on Feb 2, 2016




> Enjoy every little things in life.
> 
> A new product for photographic.
> Remote control by cell phone.
> Record every happy moments !
> 
> Suitable for Most of Photographic Devices
> Come with holes of 1/4” and 3/8” thread
> for mounting cameras or photography related equipments optionally.
> Support DV, GoPro, Smart Phone, Camera and Gimbal.

----------

